

10 Billion a Day, 100 Milliseconds Per: Monitoring Real-Time Bidding at AdRoll - troutwine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qURhXHbxbDU

======
troutwine
This is the talk I gave at Erlang Factory SF Bay Area 2014 yesterday on the
instrumentation work I've been doing at AdRoll. It's Erlang focused, at least
in part, but I intended it to contain more generally applicable, hard-won
lessons/thoughts.

The slides are here if video isn't your thing:
[http://www.slideshare.net/BrianTroutwine1/10-billion-a-
day-1...](http://www.slideshare.net/BrianTroutwine1/10-billion-a-
day-100-milliseconds-per-monitoring-realtime-bidding-at-adroll)

